# Annual who is going to the Seagull Century thread



## pmf

The weather is looking fantastic for a change. 

Yeah, its flat, crowded, kinda boring and full of chicken poo, but its the first century I ever did and I keep doing it every year. This will be #27 in a row (although I did not do it in 2015 when they cancelled it due to a hurricane).


----------



## pmf

Don't all jump in at once!

We (my wife and I) did the ride on the 6-th. It was a mostly overcast, but warmish day. We've gotten lucky with the weather on this ride lately. Averaged around 17 mph. Finished strong and felt pretty good. 

This year they did something interesting that improved the quality of the ride a lot. Usually the first 10-15 miles are kind of dangerous. There's a lot of folks on the road of vastly different skills and abilities. Mix that in with groups who are shooting for PR's riding 30 mph in pace lines. Except they can't go that fast all the time due to the volume of riders, so they speed up and then suddenly slow down. I always see some kind of crash in the first hour. This year the flyer for the ride said that people who want to ride fast, or in pace lines should leave between 7:00 and 7:45. Everyone else 7:45 to 8:45. We left at 8:15. I didn't get buzzed by a single pace line, or see any crashes. Apparently the "fast" crowd took that to heart. It really improved the ride.


----------



## ljvb

I have not done it in 5 years... last ride I did.. had 40mph sustained winds... sadly.. it was on the return trip against the wind... sucked royally.. Also first time I rode with new shorts I had only washed, never worn... never do a century with unbroken in shorts..... I would do it again.. just busy with work and travel..


----------



## pmf

ljvb said:


> I have not done it in 5 years... last ride I did.. had 40mph sustained winds... sadly.. it was on the return trip against the wind... sucked royally.. Also first time I rode with new shorts I had only washed, never worn... never do a century with unbroken in shorts..... I would do it again.. just busy with work and travel..


Looking over my pile of numbers from the ride, that must have been 2012. I've kept every jersey number. I write stuff on the back of them detailing the ride. It's kind of fun going back through them every year. 

They only had one 100 mile route this year. In the past they've had two. The Snow Hill route was better when the wind was from the west.


----------



## pmf

Here I am a year later ... The ride is early this year (10/5) and I'm watching the weather. Summer is still alive in DC and looks to stick around for a while. Is another 10 days too much to hope for? Record heat this weekend (low 90's) in DC. 

I registered my wife and I and then she got blood clots in her legs (DVT) and lungs (PE) this summer. She's recovering, but I doubt she'll be able to ride 100 miles -- or even the metric. I may be doing it myself this year. She's been doing some 25-30 mile rides over the weekend, and riding partway into work. Hills are what hurts her and there aren't many of those out on the Eastern Shore.


----------



## pmf

The Seagull dredge ...

cancelled due to covid in 2020
Did it in 2021
Did the t-1 ride in 2022. By t-1 I mean the day before. Ride was on Saturday -- high of 62 -- wind north 10-15. 30 miles of the ride is due north. Friday the day before -- high 77 -- wind WSW 6-7. So we just did it the day before. Rest stops were set up with plenty of line free porta potties. Hotel on Thursday night was 1/3 the price it was going to be on Friday. Weather was awesome. Didn't miss the other 6000 riders. Best Seagull ever!


----------

